# Brush and slip ring cleaning



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

I mostly deal with Onan generators. I have had other brands and never any problem. Here is my question, on Onan generators as part of the maintenance you are supposed to clean the slip rings as often as monthly when not used often on some models. I had a Coleman Powermate for almost 20 years and some times it would sit for a year inbetween uses. I never cleaned the slip rings, assuming it was a brush style generator, and never had a single issue. I now have a couple Champion generators as well as a few Onans. The one Champion is brushless so no worries, the other does have brushes. No where in any Champion literature can I find talk of having to clean the slip rings. 
I do not know about other brands that use a brush style generator but do any of you clean the slip rings and brushes after a long time between uses? Ever had an output issue due to dirty/corroded rings?
Thanks for any input, just trying to learn more about other generators.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Handyhiker said:


> I mostly deal with Onan generators. I have had other brands and never any problem. Here is my question, on Onan generators as part of the maintenance you are supposed to clean the slip rings as often as monthly when not used often on some models. I had a Coleman Powermate for almost 20 years and some times it would sit for a year inbetween uses. I never cleaned the slip rings, assuming it was a brush style generator, and never had a single issue. I now have a couple Champion generators as well as a few Onans. The one Champion is brushless so no worries, the other does have brushes. No where in any Champion literature can I find talk of having to clean the slip rings.
> I do not know about other brands that use a brush style generator but do any of you clean the slip rings and brushes after a long time between uses? Ever had an output issue due to dirty/corroded rings?
> Thanks for any input, just trying to learn more about other generators.


The material that slip rings an brushes are made from these days do not require that, unless the unit is operated in a very dirty environment.
When a cleaning is required there are special cleaning sticks that are made for the task. That said, with the unit stopped an the starter motor(if any) disabled, you can take a can of electronic contact cleaner, while holding the brushes back w/a piece of plastic an spray the slip ring an brushes. Now with the unit running an the slip ring holder out of the way an isolated electrically, hold the tool or crocus cloth flat against one slip ring at a time for no more that 2 seconds with very, very, light pressure. After both are clean stop the unit, disable the starter motor(if any) an spray the slip rings an brushes again. Wait until the cleaner drys, reinstall the slip ring holder, then run the unit as normal. If there are deep ridges in the slip rings remove the worst, then remove the brushes an with 180 grit sand paper remove the worst there as well then reinstall.

Hope this helps


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I do clean the slip rings on my onans. Just use a scotch brite pad and spin it over a few times. Just wasn't sure if the newer ones need the same done every so often.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

KRE,
May I recommend a Uusername change?...........

How about Data?


----------

